# Début en c++



## Pharmacos (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Alors voila, je me suis mis au c++ , donc j'ai créé un fichier .cpp que j'ai appelé main.cpp
et qui se trouve dans documents.

Il contient le code le plus simple : 


```
#include <stdio.h>

int main(void)
{

printf("Hello World\n");

sleep(5);

return 0;

}
```

Et j'aimerais le compiler avec le terminal mais alors la je ne sais pas du tout comment faire !!!

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment le compiler ! comment faire  

J'ai x11 installé mais pas xcode et lorsque je tape which g++ il me répond : 

"no gcc in /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin"

Merci à tous.
Pharmacos


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2006)

Il faut installer XCode pour avoir gcc et g++ même pour l'utiliser dans le terminal.

PS : printf c'est pas du C++ c'est du C


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Il faut installer XCode pour avoir gcc et g++ même pour l'utiliser dans le terminal.
> 
> PS : printf c'est pas du C++ c'est du C



Ok merci !
Ca marche je viens d'essayer 
Mârci


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (19 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ok merci !
> Ca marche je viens d'essayer
> Mârci


hello 
pourquoi tu te sers pas de cout << "coucou" ;


----------



## ntx (19 Octobre 2006)

Il ne doit pas encore être arrivé au chapitre qui parle des streams. :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Octobre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> hello
> pourquoi tu te sers pas de cout << "coucou" ;




Parce que 
Non  je ne sais pas je débute complet alors......


----------



## tatouille (20 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Parce que
> Non  je ne sais pas je d&#233;bute complet alors......



t'inquietes pas il est mauvaise langue le cobolien  
tu peux surcharger avec du C ca se fait tres bien




```
#include <iostream.h>
using namespace std;

int
main (int argc, char **argv)
{
    cout << "Hello World!";
    return 0;
}

void
main (int argc, char **argv)
{
    cout << "Hello World!";
}

sans using et ISO ca donne
#include <iostream>

int main()
{
    std::cout << "Hello World!" << std::endl;
    return 0;
}
```


```
mov ax,cs
mov ds,ax
mov ah,9
mov dx, offset Hello
int 21h
xor ax,ax
int 21h

Hello:
  db "Hello World!",13,10,"$
```


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

c'est pas sympa tantouille, de mettre de l'assembleur, tu vas lui faire peur.


----------



## clampin (20 Octobre 2006)

en c printf est un peu lourd rien que pour une phrase non ?


```
int main(void)
{
     puts("Hello World");
     return 0;
}
```


----------



## Céroce (20 Octobre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> en c printf est un peu lourd rien que pour une phrase non ?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



C'est clair. printf est 50% plus long que puts.


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> C'est clair. printf est 50% plus long que puts.



50% de plus  . La vache, est-ce du au fait qu'avec printf on a plus d'option pour formatter sa chaine?


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> 50% de plus  . La vache, est-ce du au fait qu'avec printf on a plus d'option pour formatter sa chaine?



Il n'y a pas qu'un seul "t" a formater ??
Même pas peur de l'assembleur


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il n'y a pas qu'un seul "t" a formater ??
> Même pas peur de l'assembleur



heu si, il n'y en a qu'un seul. :rose: 

Franchement, j'ai beau avoir eut des cours sur l'assembleur, j'ai jamais bien compris comme ça fonctionnait. 

Et je me mettrait jamais au c++, je n'aime pas certains aspect du language.


----------



## tatouille (20 Octobre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> C'est clair. printf est 50% plus long que puts.



 houep vu la longueur de la chaine et vu qu'il n'y a pas ***args
il ne rentre pas ds la boucle de scan donc 50% de micro milli secondes ca va etre dur
à observer


----------



## tatouille (21 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> heu si, il n'y en a qu'un seul. :rose:
> 
> Franchement, j'ai beau avoir eut des cours sur l'assembleur, j'ai jamais bien compris comme &#231;a fonctionnait.
> 
> Et je me mettrait jamais au c++, je n'aime pas certains aspect du language.



-> ASM :
c'est que tu n'as pas "une vision electronique"
c'est parfois un passage oblig&#233; et plus rapide 
plus compacte 

-> CPP 
tout ce que je reproche a ce language c'est qu'il traine des casseroles de language pas termin&#233;
cela serait bien qu'il soit revisit&#233;


----------



## ntx (21 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> -> CPP
> tout ce que je reproche a ce language c'est qu'il traine des casseroles de language pas terminé
> cela serait bien qu'il soit revisité


Qu'il soit créé un vrai framework multi-plateforme comparable à un Cocoa avec notamment un objet "racine" (comme par exemple la classe NSObject de Cocoa, ou la classe Object de Java) pour qu'on ait enfin un vrai langage objet. La STL a été une bonne amélioration mais la manipulation des containers Cocoa ou Java est parfois moins lourde. Une classe std::map<K> contenant des instances d'une classe Object pourrait être une bonne classe de base pour un std::map<K, T>.


----------



## Tarul (21 Octobre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> -> ASM :
> c'est que tu n'as pas "une vision electronique"
> c'est parfois un passage obligé et plus rapide
> plus compacte
> ...


C'est en partie ce que je reproche a ce langage, les veille casserolles.


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (21 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> C'est en partie ce que je reproche a ce langage, les veille casserolles.


    
oh lala ils utilisent des instructions de haut niveau
      
un petit write ( 1 , "coucou",6 )


----------



## tantoillane (8 Novembre 2006)

est-ce qu'il a un jour exister un Xcode pour 10.3 ? Je n'ai pas envie de d&#233;penser 149 &#8364; pour un logiciel gratuit :rateau:

sinon, quel est le meilleur compilateur de C ?

Merci


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> est-ce qu'il a un jour exister un Xcode pour 10.3 ? Je n'ai pas envie de dépenser 149  pour un logiciel gratuit :rateau:
> 
> sinon, quel est le meilleur compilateur de C ?
> 
> Merci



gcc en ligne de commande.  utiliser par xcode.


----------



## tatouille (8 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> est-ce qu'il a un jour exister un Xcode pour 10.3 ? Je n'ai pas envie de dépenser 149  pour un logiciel gratuit :rateau:
> 
> sinon, quel est le meilleur compilateur de C ?
> 
> Merci



http://www.mail-archive.com/cybermac@lists.exmachina.net/msg32185.html


----------



## tantoillane (8 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour l'info, je suis d&#233;j&#224; inscrit sur le site depuis un moment en fait, et j'ai d&#233;j&#224; dowload la version 2.2.

J'avais cherch&#233; ou t&#233;l&#233;charger une version plus ancienne, mais je ne trouve pas, il n'y a que le lien vers la derni&#232;re version :rateau: tu ne sais pas s'il y a quelque part une archive de cette version ?

Merci


----------



## tatouille (8 Novembre 2006)

Downloads/Developer Tools/Xcode Tools v1.5


 doué je vois


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

J'ai affreusement honte :rose: :rose: je ne sais même pas comment j'ai pu passer à côté ... :mouais:



Bref, si maintenant je cré un nouveau projet "cocoa application" dans lequel je fais un nouveau fichier carbon de type "C file". Est-ce qu'il suffit de coller ou taper les lignes d'un programme en C puis de cliquer sur Build and Run pour l'exécuter ?

tatouille, je pense en fait ici aux quelques lignes que tu m'as données sur l'autre fil :  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=155197

Je pense que le meilleur moyen de commencer est de prendre un petit exemple très simple (c'est comme celà que j'ai fait avec le HTML avant d découvrir Nuv et iWeb  :rateau: )

Merci


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

c'&#233;tait un exemple en python mais c'est facilement transposable en C 

cocoa ? tu veux faire une appli avec des fenetres ?
ou un simple utilitaire pour apprendre ?


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

oups, je crois que je vais me faire une petite liste de code &#224; apprendre chaque soir  :rateau:

l'erreur viens en fait de l&#224; :



			
				soulard.morgan a dit:
			
		

> Je travaille sur un bout de programme &#233;crit en C.




:rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> c'était un exemple en python mais c'est facilement transposable en C
> 
> cocoa ? tu veux faire une appli avec des fenetres ?
> ou un simple utilitaire pour apprendre ?



Pour l'instant si je peux créer un simple truc ou on entre 20 lignes puis lorsque l'on execute il demande une ou deux entrée et s'execute de façon très moche en fesant défiler toutes les commandes , c'est déjà un grand pas en avant ...

On verra après pour programmer un vrai soft avec fenêtre et tout


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

bon admetons que je r&#233;ussisse &#224; mettre le python en C ce qui n'as pas l'air tr&#232;s difficile effectivement, j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; faire des petits tours sur quelques site biens foutus...

Comment est-ce que je fait pour mettre ce code dans Xcode et pour l'&#233;xecuter ? Il y a tellement de code diff&#233;rent que je ne sais pas trop quel type de nouveau fichier cr&#233;er :rose:


Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> bon admetons que je r&#233;ussisse &#224; mettre le python en C ce qui n'as pas l'air tr&#232;s difficile effectivement, j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; faire des petits tours sur quelques site biens foutus...
> 
> Comment est-ce que je fait pour mettre ce code dans Xcode et pour l'&#233;xecuter ? Il y a tellement de code diff&#233;rent que je ne sais pas trop quel type de nouveau fichier cr&#233;er :rose:
> 
> ...


Si c'est juste pour un seul fichier et pas pour tout un projet, c'ets peu &#234;tre pas la peine d'utiliser XCode pour le moment 

Avec un &#233;diteur de texte quelquonque puis le terminal pour compiler (juste une seule commande, m&#234;me pas de makefile et tout &#231;a, vu qu'il n'y a qu'un seul fichier ;-))


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

bon tr&#232;s bien commen&#231;ons par l&#224;, je tape mes lignes dans textedit, je l'enregistre et je lui met l'extension .c , je lance le terminal je tape cgg l'adresse de mon fichier ??

Si je me trompe, merci de me corriger :rateau:

Merci


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> bon tr&#232;s bien commen&#231;ons par l&#224;, je tape mes lignes dans textedit, je l'enregistre et je lui met l'extension .c , je lance le terminal je tape cgg l'adresse de mon fichier ??
> 
> Si je me trompe, merci de me corriger :rateau:
> 
> Merci



GNU Compiler Collection

gcc myfile.c -o progname
./progname 
segfault 


http://valdez.barebones.com/pub/freeware/TextWrangler_2.1.3.dmg


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

Bon Ok, en fait j'avais d&#233;j&#224; textwrangler, c'est une bonne chose.

- J'ouvre donc textwrangler,
- File => New => Text windows
- puis je tape

```
int factorial(int x) {      
    if (x == 0)                    
        return 1;                   
    else
        return x * factorial(x-1);
}
```
puis File=>save

```
gagou.c
```
j'ouvre le terminal
je tape

```
gcc /Users/antoine/Desktop/gagou.c -o proggagou
```
retour chariot
et j'ai ce petit message

```
ld: Undefined symbols:
_main
```
Est-ce un probl&#232;me dans le programme ou dans la compilation ?


___________________________


Sinon j'ai regard&#233; pour faire avec Xcode :

Si je ne me trompe pas il faut cr&#233;er un nouveau projet de type standard tool
donner un nom et un emplacement
puis cr&#233;er un nouveau fichier de type C file
l&#224; je peux taper mon petit code juste au dessus et cliquer sur build and run
seul truc j'obtiens le m&#234;me probl&#232;me : la fen&#234;tre qui s'ouvre m'affiche :



```
ZeroLink: unknown symbol '_main'

gagaglou has exited due to signal 6 (SIGABRT).
```


Merci

Les d&#233;buts sont souvent durs


----------



## Edge (9 Novembre 2006)

Excusez mon ignorance mais ...

A quoi servent ces " Lignes de Codes "

Désolé de demander sa mais je suis intrigué ^^

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

tantoillane a dit:


> Bon Ok, en fait j'avais d&#233;j&#224; textwrangler, c'est une bonne chose.




tu abordes le sujet interressant des "objets statiques"

et d'un program executable

un "executable appel toujours un main" pour ne pas rentrer dans les d&#233;tails d'un linker static ecetera

obj.c

```
int factorial(int x) {      
    if (x == 0)                    
        return 1;                   
    else
        return x * factorial(x-1);
}
```
main.c


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <string.h>

int main(void)
{
  
    int result = factorial(10);

    printf("result : %i ",result);
    return 0;
}
```
gcc -c obj.c -o obj.o
gcc -c main.c -o main.o
gcc -c obj.o main.o -o progname

je pose d&#233;j&#224; quelques headers ...

fac.c


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <string.h>

int main(void)
{
    register int count;
    int n;
    long factorial;
    printf("Compute the factorial of what number? ");
    scanf("%d", &n);
    factorial = 1L;
    count = 1;
    while(count <= n)
        factorial *= count++;
    printf("%d! = %ld\n", n, factorial);
    
    return (0);
}
```
gcc -ansi fac.c -o fac

ne panique pas je pousse un peu pour que tu avances


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

Edge a dit:


> Excusez mon ignorance mais ...
> 
> A quoi servent ces " Lignes de Codes "
> 
> ...



c'est un cours de C ISO premiere ann&#233;e premier trimestre et premier TD
 arrete d'interrompre le prof


----------



## p4bl0 (9 Novembre 2006)

H&#233; ben il est de bonne humeur le tatouille aujourd'hui :afraid:


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

truk2oof a dit:


> Hé ben il est de bonne humeur le tatouille aujourd'hui :afraid:



:afraid:  sale cancre


----------



## Edge (9 Novembre 2006)

C'est quoi sa le " C " lol

( je vais me faire taper lol ... ) Mais j'ai soif de savoir.


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

Edge a dit:


> C'est quoi sa le " C " lol
> 
> ( je vais me faire taper lol ... ) Mais j'ai soif de savoir.




pour simplifier : c'est tous tes logiciels 

deux noms &#224; chercher aussi :
Dennis MacAlistair Ritchie
Ken Thompson

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_language


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

bon, reprenons v&#233;n&#233;rable professeur ....


J'ai donc compiler avec succ&#232;s mon fichier obj.c main.c (et fac.c dont je comprendrais l'utilit&#233; un jour)
J'ai ouvert les fichiers compil&#233;s et je comprend maintenant tr&#232;s bien l'utilit&#233;e de passer par un interm&#233;diaire, mes quelques lignes de codes sont transform&#233;s en de v&#233;ritables hi&#233;roglyphes.

je tapes donc dans le terminal


```
gcc -c /Users/antoine/Desktop/obj.o /Users/antoine/Desktop/main.o -o programmeun
```


et j'obtiens ce petit message : 


```
gcc: cannot specify -o with -c or -S and multiple compilations
```

qu'est-ce que &#231;a veut dire ? je ne lui demande pas de compiler des fichiers S ? :mouais:

merci

PS: tiens j'y avais d&#233;j&#224; fait un tour sur cette page de wiki :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (9 Novembre 2006)

les erreurs un jours peut etre  

tape 

man gcc (ctrl-z pour sortir du manuel;  les fleches pour naviguer ) 

et tu vas le regreter  

la ligne n'est pas bonne 

travail dans le dossier courant pour l'instant 

gcc obj.o main.o -o progname

new window terminal

cd Desktop
mkdir MyFirstCproject
cd MyFirstCproject
et met tout la dedans


----------



## tantoillane (9 Novembre 2006)

oh v&#233;n&#233;rable ma&#238;tre, je me suis permis de cr&#233;er le dossier depuis le finder  bien &#231;a puisse toujours me faire apprendre une commande utilie en plus pour le terminal (j'ai grill&#233; le TD) 

par contre effectivement en partant d'un dossier d&#233;f&#233;ni &#231;a marche nickel

il m'a pondu mon petit exec et l'ai lanc&#233; par simple gliss&#233; d&#233;poser


Merci

maintenant que je vois un minimum le concept je vais peut-&#234;tre pouvoir me lancer un peu plus loins.
tiens c'est bizar je vois tatouille qui deviens tout rouge ...


----------



## tatouille (11 Novembre 2006)

pour fac (factorial )

gcc -ansi fac.c -o fac
./fac


en faite pour ta premiere erreur ce n'&#233;tait pas 
tant le dossier courant que ceci

gcc *-c* obj.o main.o -o progname

le dossier courant est pour facilit&#233; le travail 
quand tu auras fais ton premier prog tu vas avoir besoin j'imagine
d'exploser ton projet en plusieurs .c (je te le conseille )

et on abordera le point "faire un simple makefile"
pour eviter d'ecrire &#224; chaque fois toutes ces lignes


----------



## tantoillane (11 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je pense que mon premier programme sera de transformer tes quelques lignes de python en C. Je suppose qu'un seul fichier C suffira pour celui-l&#224;, mais &#231;a va me permettre de me plonger vraiment dedans et d'apprendre les codes que je ne connais pas d'un poil. (Je suis toujours bloqu&#233; &#224; essayer de trouver la fonction de type "Input n" ou "int (n)" pour entrer n &#224; l'invite  )

Sinon j'ai compris comment marche Xcode, j'ai donc cr&#233;&#233; les petits exec que l'on avaient fait depuis terminal avec. Bon OK, compiler deux fichiers, voir un seul c'est pas un exploit mais j'ai vu le principe.


----------



## tatouille (11 Novembre 2006)

soyons fou 


```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <unistd.h>
#include <string.h>

typedef int Bool;

#define False 0
#define True 1

/*
* Bool is_even(int x)
*/
Bool is_even(int x)
{
    if (x%2 == 0)
        return True;
    return False;
}

/*
* Bool is_odd(int x)
*/
Bool is_odd(int x)
{
    if (is_even(x))
        return False;
    return True;
}

/*
* long conjecture(long n)
*/
long conjecture(long n)
{
  while(n > 1)
  {
      printf("-- %lo \n",n);
      if (is_odd((int)n))
    {
        puts("-- previous odd \n");
        n = 3 *n + 1;
    } else {
        puts("-- previous even \n");
        n =  n / 2;
    }
  }
  
  return n;
}

/*
* int main(int argc, const char * argv[])
*/
int main(int argc, const char * argv[])
{
    printf("\nis_even(10) %i \n", is_even(10));
    printf("is_even(3) %i \n", is_even(3));
    
    puts("\n--- start conjecture(3)\n");
    
    conjecture(3);
    
    puts("\n--- end conjecture(3)\n");
    
    puts("\n--- start conjecture(5)\n");
    
    conjecture(5);
    
    puts("\n--- end conjecture(5)\n\n");
    
    return (0);
}
```
gcc -ansi example.c -o progname


----------



## tantoillane (11 Novembre 2006)

Merci tatouille, je pensais essayer de le faire moi m&#234;me, mais on peut le faire dans l'autre sens : j'ai le programme et j'&#233;tudie les codes qui le compose, je pense que j'en ai pour quelque jours ... 

merci


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2006)

et sinon, Pharmacos, il s'est fait la malle?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et sinon, Pharmacos, il s'est fait la malle?



yes je suis en train de faire une macro excel pour mon boulot  !
ce me prend un temps de fou parce qu'elle devient enorme !
donc le c on verra plus tard.....


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (12 Novembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> yes je suis en train de faire une macro excel pour mon boulot  !
> ce me prend un temps de fou parce qu'elle devient enorme !
> donc le c on verra plus tard.....



elle fait le café?


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> elle fait le café?



yes........
Je suis un as de la programmation, je suis en attente de mon brevet pour la première macro excel qui fait le cafééé


----------



## pyasnl (16 Novembre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Il faut installer XCode pour avoir gcc et g++ même pour l'utiliser dans le terminal.
> 
> PS : printf c'est pas du C++ c'est du C




Où est-ce que je peux avoir XCode et g++ ?


----------



## tatouille (16 Novembre 2006)

pyasnl a dit:


> O&#249; est-ce que je peux avoir XCode et g++ ?



ici http://developer.apple.com

https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/wa/promo?source=ADCLOG&code=ADCLOG-NEX

et ici quand on est d&#233;gourdi

http://www.google.fr/search?hs=fi3&...icial&q=XCode+downloads&btnG=Rechercher&meta=


----------



## pyasnl (16 Novembre 2006)

C





tatouille a dit:


> ici http://developer.apple.com
> 
> https://connect.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/MemberSite.woa/wa/promo?source=ADCLOG&code=ADCLOG-NEX
> 
> ...



Comment marche XCode?


----------



## tatouille (16 Novembre 2006)

pyasnl a dit:


> C
> 
> Comment marche XCode?



http://developer.apple.com/documentation/DeveloperTools/index-date.html


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (18 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> http://developer.apple.com/documentation/DeveloperTools/index-date.html



au grand tatouille
j'arrive pas a faire marcher la machine a café
bon ok je sors


----------



## tatouille (18 Novembre 2006)

Getting Started

 A guided introduction for developers new to Mac OS X developer tools. ->

*Start Here*

If you are new to developing software on Mac OS X, you may want to spend some time learning which tools are available to you. Before you begin developing with Xcode Tools, you should read:

The Tools topic page to survey the resources available for learning about and using Xcode Tools.
Xcode to learn about the latest updates to Xcode Tools and to learn how to obtain the Xcode Tools if you do not already have them installed. You can download Xcode Tools from the Developer Connection Member Site. The Xcode Tools download includes the Xcode application, GCC compilers, GDB debugger, and more. 
Mac OS X Technology Overview to learn about the development environments available to you and to familiarize yourself with the tools included in Xcode Tools.
Xcode Quick Tour Guide to learn the basics of working with the Xcode application.


----------



## clampin (18 Novembre 2006)

```
[davidremacle@Stargates ~/Developpement/C/macgeneration]$ gcc -c obj.o main.o -o progname
powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1: obj.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1: main.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
```

voil&#224; ce que j'obtiens lorsque j'essaie de faire selon vos explication en page 2 de ce thread....


----------



## tatouille (18 Novembre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> ```
> [davidremacle@Stargates ~/Developpement/C/macgeneration]$ gcc -c obj.o main.o -o progname
> powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1: obj.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
> powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1: main.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
> ...



tu fais exactement le contaire et j'ai deja pos&#233; une alerte

.o est un .c ?

gcc *-c* obj.o main.o -o progname non (il est ou ton .c ????????????????????????????????? )
comme quoi apprendre &#224; lire c'est vraiment pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (18 Novembre 2006)

clampin a dit:


> ```
> [davidremacle@Stargates ~/Developpement/C/macgeneration]$ gcc -c obj.o main.o -o progname
> powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1: obj.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
> powerpc-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1: main.o: linker input file unused because linking not done
> ...


moi aussi as tu fait avant 
gcc -c obj.c
gcc -c main.c
gcc obj.o main.o -o progname ?


-c                       Compile and assemble, but do not link
-o <file>                Place the output into <file>


----------



## Macame (18 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,
Il y a quelques temps je programmais sous windows en C++ avec un logiciel qui s'appel DEV-CPP et la je voudrais utiliser tout ce que j'ai fait sous windows, avec XCODE.
Mais il y a un problème, quand je fais un copié collé de mes lignes ( dev-cpp) et que je les colle sous xcode dans un "empty file" il me semble que je ne peux aps compiler ! pourquoi ?
Et peut etre que je ne sais pas non plus compiler moi sous xcode ! 
Bref aidez moi please !


Macame


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Il y a quelques temps je programmais sous windows en C++ avec un logiciel qui s'appel DEV-CPP et la je voudrais utiliser tout ce que j'ai fait sous windows, avec XCODE.
> Mais il y a un problème, quand je fais un copié collé de mes lignes ( dev-cpp) et que je les colle sous xcode dans un "empty file" il me semble que je ne peux aps compiler ! pourquoi ?
> Et peut etre que je ne sais pas non plus compiler moi sous xcode !
> ...


Y a un bouton "Build" 


Mais apprend d&#233;j&#224; &#224; utiliser gcc en ligne de commande (lire cette discussion)


----------



## Macame (19 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je ne comprend aps bien ce que tu veux dire quant au gcc en ligne de commande  
Hier soir j'ai effectivement réussi à compiler avec XCODE mais seulement lorsque je rentre une page .cpp dans un projet. Si je crée juste un "NEW FILE" en .cpp, je n'ai aps accès au "BUILD" etc.... Je souhaiterais savoir pourquoi:rose: 

Merci !


Macame


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprend aps bien ce que tu veux dire quant au gcc en ligne de commande
> Hier soir j'ai effectivement réussi à compiler avec XCODE mais seulement lorsque je rentre une page .cpp dans un projet. Si je crée juste un "NEW FILE" en .cpp, je n'ai aps accès au "BUILD" etc.... Je souhaiterais savoir pourquoi:rose:
> 
> ...



et tu as programmé pendant 6h en plus.......


----------



## Macame (19 Novembre 2006)

Ben oui j'ai programmé pendant 6h environ le reste du temps je me suis occupé de la maintenance du MacBook. Et en programmant des lignes et des lignes je n'ai réussi à compiler qu'en passant par un nouveau projet c'est tout.
J'espère ne pas me faire engueuler parce que je n'ai connais pas XCODE :mouais: 


Macame


----------



## Warflo (19 Novembre 2006)

Avant d'utiliser Xcode, utilise ton gcc et ton terminale, tu comprendras beaucoup plus de choses.
En plus notre grand maître à tous Tatouille, t'explique comment te servir de gcc dans la page 2 de ce thread.


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (19 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Avant d'utiliser Xcode, utilise ton gcc et ton terminale, tu comprendras beaucoup plus de choses.
> En plus notre grand maître à tous Tatouille, t'explique comment te servir de gcc dans la page 2 de ce thread.



sauf que le Tatouilleur il a du mal avec le pomme c et le pomme v


----------



## tatouille (19 Novembre 2006)

Warflo  je vois que je suis pas tout seul à perdre patience 

*petite indication pour les newbs* :  
quand quelqu'un vous dit de faire quelque chose (senior)
ne discutez pas , suivez les instructions au lieu de BLABLABLA
ca évitera de vous faire envoyer bouler et écouter faite et apprener ne discuter pas sur la "façon de "
cette "façon" est toujours de manière dirigiste pour pas que vous attardiez sur des disgressions

et suivez attentivement les discussions quand vous les prennez en cours 
ps nous le fesons tous 


et chers Macame avec tous les tutoriaux xcode qui trainent sur le net 
tu n'as pas réussi à compiler ton prog bravo  t'es un *K :rateau:*
(l'onglet help c'est du bonheur ...)


























temps de la manoeuvre 30 secondes


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> Warflo  je vois que je suis pas tout seul &#224; perdre patience
> 
> *petite indication pour les newbs* :
> quand quelqu'un vous dit de faire quelque chose (senior)
> ...


&#231;a c'est de l'efficace et de l'expeditif 

Au moins si quelqu'un n'y arrive pas avec &#231;a on saura que c'est pas la peine d'insister, il est perdu :casse:


----------



## Warflo (19 Novembre 2006)

:rateau:


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (19 Novembre 2006)

mais euh c des switchers t'a deja essaye de developper sur windauze
ils connaissent pas


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> :rateau:


&#231;a marche pas  

gcc -main.c -omain
gcc4.0.1 : "main.c", "omain" are not vailds arguments. you're an idiot. go to post on macg.


Je dois faire quoi, je veux faire un programme en C mais je sais pas parler anglais j'ai pas compris ce qu'il a dit


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Novembre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> mais euh c des switchers t'a deja essaye de developper sur windauze
> ils connaissent pas


De toute*s* fa&#231;on*s* un vrai d&#233;veloppeur sous windows il a install&#233; Cygwin, donc il sait se servir d'un terminal unix.


edit : putain et moi si je savais &#233;crire correctement...


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (19 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ça marche pas
> 
> gcc -main.c -omain
> gcc4.0.1 : "main.c", "omain" are not vailds arguments. you're an idiot. go to post on macg.
> ...



whaou je veux la meme version qui insulte je fantasme mais cela serait bien une fille virtuelle qui t'enguele qd tu fais des betises


----------



## Warflo (19 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> blablabla... *un vrai développeur sous windows* ...blablabla



Ceci est un oxymore :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (20 Novembre 2006)

tout ca me fait penser &#224; une chanson de Patrick B.

casser la voie , juste je remplacerais "la voie" par "du nioubeuh" 

bon revenons dans le code 

ha j'oubliais :
ceci n'est pas un fil "comment apprendre xcode"
donc Macame t'es un K et tu es un mal poli :rateau:


----------



## Macame (20 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Tatouille, la manip' que tu m'as mise plus haut c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour compiler, or on me parle aussi du terminale que je ne comprenais pas d'ailleurs.
Mais quelqu'un de plus patient et plus attentif à mes requettes m'a expliqué très précisement la manip' pour compiler avec le terminal.
En attendant, lire que je suis mal poli euuuuuuuuuuh je ne comprend pas car au contraire j'utilise pas mal les formules de politesse. Ensuite je suis désolé de vous avoir dérangé mais en mme temps je ne vous trouve aps acceuillant du tout. ( A l'inverse, quand je renseigne quelqu'un dans la partie musique de ce forum, car je fais de la MAO,  je ne l'envoi aps ch***...)
Bref merci quand meme à tous, je tenais juste a donner mon avis sur votre acceuil.

Au plaisir,

Macame


----------



## tatouille (20 Novembre 2006)

Macame a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> Tatouille, la manip' que tu m'as mise plus haut c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouv&#233; pour compiler, or on me parle aussi du terminale que je ne comprenais pas d'ailleurs.
> Mais quelqu'un de plus patient et plus attentif &#224; mes requettes m'a expliqu&#233; tr&#232;s pr&#233;cisement la manip' pour compiler avec le terminal.
> En attendant, lire que je suis mal poli euuuuuuuuuuh je ne comprend pas car au contraire j'utilise pas mal les formules de politesse. Ensuite je suis d&#233;sol&#233; de vous avoir d&#233;rang&#233; mais en mme temps je ne vous trouve aps acceuillant du tout. ( A l'inverse, quand je renseigne quelqu'un dans la partie musique de ce forum, car je fais de la MAO,  je ne l'envoi aps ch***...)
> ...



tes messages non rien &#224; faire dans ce sujet tu pourries ce fil *t'es hors sujet*


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Ceci est un oxymore :rateau:


Ouais au d&#233;but j'ai voulu mettre "les vrai d&#233;veloppeurs ne sont pas sous win", mais apr&#232;s je me suis rappeler de Cygwin et du coup j'ai mis &#231;a :rateau:


d&#233;sol&#233; pour le message encore hors sujet du thread :casse: :mouais:


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (21 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ouais au début j'ai voulu mettre "les vrai développeurs ne sont pas sous win", mais après je me suis rappeler de Cygwin et du coup j'ai mis ça :rateau:
> 
> 
> désolé pour le message encore hors sujet du thread :casse: :mouais:


pourquoi donc


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Novembre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> pourquoi donc


pourquoi donc quoi ?

si c'est pourquoi donc les dev windows ne sont pas des vrai dev ?

essentiellement parce que windows c'est la merde.
Mais sinon c'est plus une critique envers windows qu'en vers les programmeurs : &#233;videment qu'il y a de bon codeurs sous windows !
Seulement la plupart d'entre eux sont sous windows pour des raisons professionnelles : leurs client sont sous windows.


Enfin bref, mon message &#233;tait un pseudo-troll (pseudo parce qu'en partie vrai)


----------



## tantoillane (18 Septembre 2007)

Après être parti un moment, je reviens. Je doit avouer que je n'ai pas autant progressé que je l'espérait en C. Je me suis penché sur les différences entre 32 et 64 bits, etc, ... bref je suis encore une grosse buse en programmation, sauf que j'ai encore une fois une calculette trop faible pour les calculs que je veux faire :rateau: 

J'explique : j'ai créé un programme basic pour chercher tous les nombres premiers, et je ne connais pas toutes les commandes C correspondantes aux commandes de la TI.

Il y a en fait deux programmes (question de simplicité) qui fonctionnent l'un dans l'autre.


```
Input "DEBUT : ",C [COLOR=Indigo][I]: affiche DEBUT et permet d'entrer une valeur pour C[/I][/COLOR]

C-1&#8594;C [COLOR=Indigo][I]: C est diminué de 1[/I][/COLOR]

Input "FIN : ",D [COLOR=Indigo][I]: affiche FIN et permet d'entrer une valeur pour D[/I][/COLOR]

While C&#8804;D [I][COLOR=Indigo]: debut d'un boucle tant que C sera &#8804; à D[/COLOR][/I]

C+1&#8594;C [COLOR=Indigo][I]: première opération à faire tant que C&#8804;D : ajouter 1 à C[/I][/COLOR]

C&#8594;A [COLOR=Indigo][I]: deuxième opération à faire tant que C&#8804;D : A prend la valeur de C[/I][/COLOR]

Disp A [COLOR=Indigo][I]: troisième opération à faire tant que C&#8804;D : afficher A[/I][/COLOR]

prgmPP01[COLOR=Indigo] : quatrième opération à faire tant que C&#8804; D : lancer le programme PP01 (en
 dessou)[/COLOR]

End [I][COLOR=Indigo]: fin de la boucle[/COLOR][/I]

ClrHome [I][COLOR=Indigo]: première opération à faire quand la boucle est terminée : effacer l'écran
 principal[/COLOR][/I]

Disp L&#8325; [COLOR=Indigo][I]: deuxième opération à faire quand la boucle est terminé : afficher la liste des
 nombres premiers. Celà peut-être un fichier texte, ou n'importe quoi[/I][/COLOR]
```


```
If 

fPart(A/2)=0 [COLOR=Indigo][I]: Si la partie fractionnaire de A/2 est égale à 0[/I][/COLOR]

Then [COLOR=Indigo][I]: alors[/I][/COLOR]

Return [I][COLOR=Indigo]: revenir au programme précédent là on en était[/COLOR][/I]

Else [COLOR=Indigo][I]: sinon[/I][/COLOR]

int(&#8730;(A))&#8594;N [COLOR=Indigo][I]: N prend la valeur du plus grand entier inférieur ou égal à &#8730;A (racine de A)[/I][/COLOR]

For(I,3,N,2) [I][COLOR=Indigo]: soit I : variable
soit 3 : début
soit N : fin
soit 2 : le pas
"For" va exécuter les commandes jusqu'à "End" en incrémentant à chaque exécution la
 variable I à partir de début 3 jusqu'à ce que variable I soit > fin N[/COLOR][/I]

If fPart(A/I)=0 [COLOR=Indigo][I]: si la partie fractionnaire de[/I][/COLOR] A/I = 0

Then [COLOR=Indigo][I]: alors[/I][/COLOR]

Return [I][COLOR=Indigo]: revenir au programme précédent là on en était[/COLOR][/I]

End [I][COLOR=Indigo]: fin de For
[/COLOR][/I][COLOR=Black]
Else[/COLOR][I][COLOR=Indigo]: sinon
[/COLOR][/I]
augment(L&#8325;,{A&#8594;L&#8325; [COLOR=Indigo][I]: ajouter le nombre A à la liste L5, peut-être qu'un fichier txt peut
 faire l'affaire ?[/I][/COLOR]

Return [I][COLOR=Indigo]: revenir au programme précédent là on en était[/COLOR][/I]
```
Voilà, si vous pouviez au moins me donner un tout petit coup de main pour les fonction For, Input, Disp, Return et fPart se serait sympa 

Merci
@+


----------



## tantoillane (20 Septembre 2007)

Il n'y a personne qui connaisse ces quelques lignes de code en C ?


----------



## tatouille (20 Septembre 2007)

si mais pas le temps
 revise euclid

MATH REF

http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/projects/other/gccfast-1622/libstdc++-v3/libmath/


----------



## p4bl0 (20 Septembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> si mais pas le temps
> revise euclid
> 
> MATH REF
> ...


Moi je lis &#231;a en ce moment : http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/index.html 


-----
Le liens "MATH REF" est super (le keyword searcher )


----------



## tantoillane (21 Septembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> si mais pas le temps
> revise euclid


L'impatience est un vilain défaut.

arrg, j'ai encore le problème des objets statiques. Comment est-ce que je fais pour savoir quelle partie mettre dans le obj.c et dans le main.c ?



tatouille a dit:


> MATH REF
> 
> http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/projects/other/gccfast-1622/libstdc++-v3/libmath/


Très interressant cette petite suite de fonction mathématiques


p4bl0 a dit:


> Moi je lis ça en ce moment : http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/index.html



Tu as du courage :rateau: Mais je suppose qu'il m'en faut autant si je veux faire quelque chose de concret ....


----------



## clampin (24 Septembre 2007)

@Tatouille

J'ai cherch&#233; mais pas trouv&#233; un bon tuto pour les makefile, si tu en a un dans tes bookmarks...  Car, l&#224;... je patauge un peu... .


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Septembre 2007)

clampin a dit:


> @Tatouille
> 
> J'ai cherch&#233; mais pas trouv&#233; un bon tuto pour les makefile, si tu en a un dans tes bookmarks...  Car, l&#224;... je patauge un peu... .


http://www.linux-france.org/article/memo/node106.html

http://mrbook.org/tutorials/make/

http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/Make/

http://gl.developpez.com/tutoriel/outil/makefile/

et &#224; lire aussi : http://miller.emu.id.au/pmiller/books/rmch/


----------



## flotow (24 Septembre 2007)

t'es pas a l'ecole toi?
tiens, c'est bientôt le cours d'info  (C)...


----------

